# Bleeding and What to Look For?



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Had a rather unpleasant shock this evening when I went to put Norman back in his pen around 10:00 pm... Unfold the hoodie he was wrapped up in to find him sitting perfectly still with a stunned/frightened look. He didn't flinch as I pulled the hoodie back which was unusual for him. And he just sat there. I scooped him up and found little pools of blood under him which scared the **** out of me. I'm not entirely sure how much it was - it was a couple of little areas soaked into the fabric. After a minute of just holding him and petting his face, he seemed to snap out of his initial shock but he was incredibly sluggish and slowly nuzzled in to me for protection. It took a while before he'd let me even peek at his belly.

I'm not entirely sure where the problem is. He had some blood beside his penis, on his back foot, and under his chin, but I can't find any sign of a wound in the quick checks I get before he either tucks his feet in or squirms upright, though it could be hidden by his fur. He also seems to have started quilling again. My two thoughts are either he was a little too aggressive during "boy time" and bit something he shouldn't have, or poked himself with a quill that was stuck in the hoodie. If he cut his abdomen, then it's easy enough to explain the blood on his foot and chin from happening when he balled up. I managed to put some regular Polysporin on the suspect area (I've always got some on hand since I'm prone to cutting myself in stupid ways) so I'm hoping that I found the right spot and it'll help him.

It's now 2:00 am and I'm still up, worrying about the little guy. He's not running over to his food bowl to eat, but he's happily eating any kibble I hand him, so it doesn't look like his mouth is the source of the problem. He's finally squirming and running back to his igloo like he usually does when I'm getting him up to check on him. He's not running on his wheel which is unusual for him, but it could be he's just resting up from his scary little event. I'm wondering if he was just in a little state of shock/panic from the unexpected bleeding and just wants to rest.

I'm staying home tomorrow to keep an extremely close eye on him, make sure it was a one-off thing, and that he's doing okay. Is there anything I should look for as far as signs of a cut or if it's healing, or other possible sources of bleeding?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He probably bit himself. I had an episode with Yuri Sunday morning and I'm certain that is what he did too. 

Put him on white liners or paper towels to monitor urine and fecal colour. If it looks normal and he is acting and eating normally, biting himself is the most probable answer.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

Herman -my heart patient- did this & gave *ME* a heart attack. i went to pick him up & there was a pool of blood beneath him & he was covered in it. i lost in internally. kept calm externally so i could check him out.

i gently touched him to see if there was an initial pain reaction or obvious injury. there wasn't, so i picked him up...his belly was soaked in blood. i turned him carefully on his back. he relaxed & let me poked around (again, very gently) to see if there were any painful spots. there weren't. i rinsed him off & he just sat there, looking up at me sweetly as if he appreciated the help. it would have been adorable if i had not been so freaked out. 

once he was clean, i could see much better. there were no cuts or punctures & we was not sore or tender to the touch. given that the blood covered from a little above his sheath down, i figured it must be some penile injury but couldn't be sure. i dried him off, put him on light colored fleece, & watched him for the next little bit. there was still a little blood - coming right from the sheath/penis. it stopped shortly.

took him to the vet the next morning (this happened at night) & sure enough...lateral penile hematoma. he had cut the skin & then had a resulting nasty bruise. poor little weenie :lol: 
(could not resist the double entendre! :twisted: ) it healed up in about a week & a half with no special care. he did seem to be a little slower than normal for a couple days afterward...which totally made sense to me. :shock: 

this is no fun for any parties invovled - so sorry you had to be initiated to the club!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I would have been so beside myself! I am a new hedgehog owner, and I have a female so I can't be of any help to you.

But I am reading the replies with interest because I have been thinking of adding another hedgehog to the family and I was going to get a male (I have no intention on breeding, just wanted one of each) but this whole "boy thing" and "boy time" makes me have to ask the question ---- are boys more "work" because of their "boy toy"? 

Hope your honey is better soon!

Kathy


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, he ran for 45 minutes last night hitting a top speed of 6 km/h which is a very short time for him, but close to his usual speed. He skipped his food entirely last night, but was still willing to eat when I hand fed him this morning. His liners are white and there's no trace of new blood anywhere. Poop on his wheel is the usual colour and no blood there either, so that's a relief. I poked around the suspect area again and he's not acting as though the area hurts, so it looks like it's just a bite/cut. Still keeping a close eye on the little monster today to make sure he's alright. Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

very glad to hear he's doing well.

silly boys! you would think they would be more careful.

i did find it funny :shock: that when Herman was healing & he would indulge, i could always tell b/c he would squeak a bit as it was obviously still sore when used vigorously. :roll: he was fine otherwise...so i couldn't help but snicker & roll my eyes at him.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Our Bandit bit himself 3 times and I guess he must have decided 3 strikes and you're out because after the 3rd time we never again found any evidence of him having boy fun. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Our Bandit bit himself 3 times and I guess he must have decided 3 strikes and you're out because after the 3rd time we never again found any evidence of him having boy fun. :lol:


Or, in his case, "three strikes and you're NOT out"... :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

MissC said:


> Or, in his case, "three strikes and you're NOT out"... :lol:


 :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol:

classic!
well played, MissC, well played.
(though not well played for poor Bandit...heh)


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Sheesh.

PM'ing LarryT to ask to put "female" next to my reserve


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, the little knucklehead just did it again. Neither one of us is panicked by the event this time, but I'm a little surprised he did it again and so soon after the last time. I know it's probably a long shot (or just downright impossible), but is there anything I can do to discourage his doing this again? Or just leave him to learn from his own mistakes? :roll:


----------

